# DCC Wiring



## Snoopy47 (Nov 23, 2017)

Can someone give me some tips on where and how many wiring connections I should have on my layout? The total track length so far is 44'. I still want to add a few spurs and a siding.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

My general rule of thumb, if using flex track, is to drop feeders at every other joint.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I'd do something like the following where there's a main bus shown in thicker lines and feeders in thinner lines.

Mark


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

image above makes sense, really


----------



## Snoopy47 (Nov 23, 2017)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> I'd do something like the following where there's a main bus shown in thicker lines and feeders in thinner lines.
> 
> Mark


So what would be the best size for each? Also, should I use stranded or solid wire or does it matter?


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

More than one correct answer here. I used 14 gauge stranded for the bus and 18 gauge stranded for the feeders. I used the blue suitcase connectors to make the connections.


----------



## Snoopy47 (Nov 23, 2017)

Great, I'll pick up some this weekend. 

Another question. I just installed a Digitraxx DHWH harness to my Athearn blue box SD40. I have NOT yet installed a decoder. So, the question is.....it will not run until a decoder is plugged in correct?


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Snoopy47 said:


> Great, I'll pick up some this weekend.
> 
> Another question. I just installed a Digitraxx DHWH harness to my Athearn blue box SD40. I have NOT yet installed a decoder. So, the question is.....it will not run until a decoder is plugged in correct?


That would be correct.


----------



## Snoopy47 (Nov 23, 2017)

ncrc5315 said:


> That would be correct.


Thanks. I am as new as anyone can be to DCC. I did get the wiring harness done pretty easy after numerous how-to videos.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would say Mark's diagram above is sufficient. A good balance between effort and risk. It's fairly simple to add more feeders later if it proves necessary.

For myself, the bus is AWG14, 18 for the feeders.


----------



## Snoopy47 (Nov 23, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> I would say Mark's diagram above is sufficient. A good balance between effort and risk. It's fairly simple to add more feeders later if it proves necessary.
> 
> For myself, the bus is AWG14, 18 for the feeders.


Perfect. I will do the same and go with 14 & 18 AWG.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I use 16 gauge and 22 gauge for the feeders. But I also run most of the lines from a central location via DCC circuit breakers. You can easily go overboard. But if you have 14/2 house wiring handy, why not use it!


----------

